# How and When to Harvest Green Beans



## Palak

Hi,
You have adorable veggie garden.
Can you please guide which fertilizer you use. I have tried different brands of fertilizers but they do no good.

Thanks,
Palak


----------



## goosejr4

I love your website, it's very informative. I have a question about bush beans. Do I need to provide a cage or a fence for them to grow on?


----------



## sandra3

Hi this is my first year growing green beans. I think l let them grow to long and now I have theses large beans which are hard and take forever to cook.. I opened one up and saw that there were real beans inside, can u eat them? or should i just replant them.. thanks you


----------



## Rachel2

Bush beans do not climb so you do not need a fence or trellis for them to grow on. They will spread out though. Pole beans are the climbers.


----------



## Donna_Bradberry

This is my very first time growing any thing so far have got any food yet But try is a lot of fun


----------

